
Ask HN: How can I make money using available open source technologies? - amitsaroj002
I have done graduation in computer field, I never wanted to do job, always wanted to start a business of any small to mid scale, I am lucky that my parents are supporting me and giving money as initial finding.
======
caryd
Make something worth buying and sell it. It will be hard to start a business
if you don't have a single idea.

